# Ghost Shrimp ?



## Slayer667 (Apr 26, 2009)

I've noticed 1 of my shrimp is a cloudy white color & isn't moving around much. The question I have if anyone can help is...Is it going through molting or is it dying?


----------



## Slayer667 (Apr 26, 2009)

well in the future so eveyr1 knows if your ghost shrimp turns cloudy white...it's dying :rip:


----------



## sonnyrg (May 9, 2009)

well there goes 25 cents


----------

